# Best launcher to use?



## n0waybak

I really don't like the limited capabilities of the stock launcher and I've been looking for another one to use. My go to is nova, ut I noticed that when used In landscape mode, there is a vertical line going down the left side of the screen. When I use apex, the app drawer seems to squish all the apps together, and have very large margins which I'm not too fond of.

Is there any way any of these two problems can be fixed? If not, what other launchers should I look into? Also, please dont recommend GO Launcher. I really don't like the work from that developer, and avoid them at all costs =P

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I'm liking Apex launcher on the N7.


----------



## CAR1977

In apex launcher you can adjust the margins. I have nine set to none. The layout will be exactly like the stock launcher plus the benefits of apex. Just change your rooted and columns to a higher number. 
Hope that helps

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles

I've been using Nova since it came out. Super customizable. All margins, grid size, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## n0waybak

I have the margins set at none for the homescreen, however the margins in my app drawer are huge compared to stock. I checked the settings over multiple times.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

n0waybak said:


> I have the margins set at none for the homescreen, however the margins in my app drawer are huge compared to stock. I checked the settings over multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


margins look fine to me in Nova.


----------



## tparker85

I can't get margins set right with apex, I have big space at top and bottom of screen, it won't let me place any icons in those areas, any help would be greatly appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Another vote for Nova here!!


----------



## mentose457

I switch between Nova and Apex. Right now im using Apex on the N7 and Nova on the GNex.


----------



## masully84

I use Nova on my phone and tablet

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## WhataSpaz

Launcher Pro







haha but seriously Apex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Big fan of nova but Holo launchers swipe up/down actions on the dock icons is very nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tparker85

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thing 342

I use Apex Pro on both my phone and N7. (BTW, I also have my 7 on tablet UI.)


----------



## cjriddle22

Nova for the win.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Walter White

Nova prime 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phishn

I have been using the stock launcher with mocaco's Rom which has landscape mode. Used nova on stock Rom for same function.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwpiper

Nova Prime here too.

(How about a good keyboard?)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG

Vote for APEX here but the differences are minimal.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chojiku

After the DPI change, I am really liking go launcher in tablet mode


----------



## JeffR714

Going to stick with stock till things get straightened out shouldn't take long

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVDigital

Is anyone having issues with moving icons or widgets on Nova? I'm not having the issue on stock or Apex...










Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## n0waybak

For anyone who wants an update..

I'm using apex now, but and I have been for a few days now. I liked nova, and but the vertical line was bugging the OCD In me.. One thing I do prefer from nova was the vertical dock. And I don't believe that there is a good option for that in apex.

Aso need a good keyboard like the other member was asking. For now I'm using SwiftKey, but it doesn't seem to want to keep up with the pace in which I type at.

EDIT: Going to answer my own question here.. Thumb keyboard is the way to go. I've tried stock, swiftkey tablet edition, and AI type, all of which had lag. This has none whatsoever.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bd177

n0waybak said:


> I really don't like the limited capabilities of the stock launcher and I've been looking for another one to use. My go to is nova, ut I noticed that when used In landscape mode, there is a vertical line going down the left side of the screen. When I use apex, the app drawer seems to squish all the apps together, and have very large margins which I'm not too fond of.
> 
> Is there any way any of these two problems can be fixed? If not, what other launchers should I look into? Also, please dont recommend GO Launcher. I really don't like the work from that developer, and avoid them at all costs =P
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Under "Nova Settings" -> "Dock" -> you can uncheck "Show Scroll Indicator" and "Show Divider" . You can also set the "Width Margin".


----------



## Mustang302LX

RVDigital said:


> Is anyone having issues with moving icons or widgets on Nova? I'm not having the issue on stock or Apex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Check for an updated beta. I'm on the most current beta and it fixed that issue.


----------



## n0waybak

bd177 said:


> Under "Nova Settings" -> "Dock" -> you can uncheck "Show Scroll Indicator" and "Show Divider" . You can also set the "Width Margin".


Perfect, that did the trick!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dybbob

i am running nova but apex is just as good.
cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## alershka

I'm running the latest apex pro. I can't get landscape to work with auto rotate. Does the stock rom not allow landscape? I changed my dpi to 160 to get tablet mode.

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

